# Newbie - How often to add chips



## darthkram3r (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm new to the smoking biz. I've read a lot and seem to not find a solid answer. Some say to set and forget, some say add chips when smoke stops until half way through the cook time and others say to add chips throughout the entire cook time. I'm going to start off by cooking a whole chicken. I have a 30" Masterbuilt Electric smoker. I'll take all the suggestions I can get! Help!


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 20, 2014)

Hello.  The short answer is "yes".  There is no "correct" answer.  Some folks like more smoke than others.  As for set and forget, most folks use a smoke generator that gives 4-12 hrs. of smoke depending on the unit.  When my chips are burned up and stop smoking I add more, and I continue that way until I pull the meat off the smoker.  Just the way I like my meat.  Experiment and find out how you like it.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 20, 2014)

Yes, Danny B*oy , has led you right *







  Experiment for yourself ; the trick is to learn your Smoker's qwirks 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Does it burn with more efficiently with chips or lumps (I highly recommend pulling the trigger for a bag of chunks) , how long between

loads and color of the Smoke .  Your goal is for Coals that glow when you open the FB , and the added fuel catches quickly with the door open , then close the door and adjust the temp. when starts moving...Oh , yes  , also MHO is that soaking

wood delays combustion , causing clouds of white smoke ( and the associated Creosote).

So back to Danny , "how much smoke do you like?"  And learn you Smoker , she is a Lady and acts like one . . .
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Have fun and . . .


----------

